# Woman Attacked By 6 Pit Bulls Wants Officer Who Saved Her Life To Be Fired



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Rochelle and Arianna Silva said that the officer who helped Rochelle during the attack should have done more.
Taunton, MA - A woman who was attacked by a pack of pit bulls while she was out for a walk said that the police officer who stopped to help save her life should be fired. As she passed by one residence, at least one pit bull managed to escape from the yard. But when the owner tried to get a hold of that dog, five more ran out. Rochelle said that the dogs simultaneously attacked her as she held Ace out of their reach. "All six of them were biting at me," she said. "I could feel the chunks coming out of my body," Rochelle told WLNE. "I thought I was going to die." A Taunton police officer was out on patrol, when he spotted the attack in progress, the Atlanta Journal-Constitution reported. The pack of dogs had already swarmed the defenseless woman, and the officer was unable to safely discharge his duty weapon without potentially striking her. The incident occurred on April 27, as Rochelle Silva was walking her daughter's dog, Ace, along Broadway, the Atlanta Journal-Constitution reported. get Rochelle into the cruiser. Although the officer's quick-thinking provided a brief window for Turtleboy Sports pointed out a a GoFundMe campaign established to collect donations for Rochelle's recovery has raised nearly $5,000.Rochelle's rescue, she and her daughter declared that he should have done more.
"I don't want him to be working as a police officer who's supposed to protect and serve," Rochelle told WLNE. "I want him fired." Arianna claimed that the officer got back into his vehicle and locked the doors instead of jumping into the fight. "You have a whole waistband full of weapons," she railed. "You could've shot the dogs individually, you could have tased them." It was unclear whether or not the Silvas placed any blame on the owner of the animals for the unprovoked attack. The pit bulls were seized by animal control, and were placed in quarantine pending a hearing with their owner. Some of the dogs then began attacking the patrol car, and tried to attack the officer through a window, WLNE reported. Rochelle was rushed to a local hospital with bite injuries all over her body. "I got a bite on my face, bites on my arms," she told the Atlanta Journal-Constitution. "I have a big chunk out of my right leg...behind my knee cap that went right to the bone." Her daughter, Arianna Silva, said that the injuries were nearly fatal, WLNE reported. "If it was anywhere else, like in her neck, or anywhere on her upper body, she probably would have died," Arianna said. Rochelle needed over 100 stitches and multiple skin grafts to treat her injuries. Ace was fatally injured during the attack, the Atlanta Journal-Constitution reported. The good Samaritan suffered a minor injury due to a bite.


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

Can’t please everyone


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm thinking of contributing to her GoFundMe Page. Do you think she'll get the message when I donate a penny?

screw it, I need that penny.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Other agencies have fired cops for killing dogs when they could have removed themselves from the situation.

I guess the officer will just keep driving next time.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Kilvinsky said:


> I'm thinking of contributing to her GoFundMe Page. Do you think she'll get the message when I donate a penny?
> 
> screw it, I need that penny.


I wonder if you can withdraw from a GoFundMe account.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

> You could've shot the dogs individually, you could have tased them.


Anyone want to guess what the headline would have been if God forbid he missed a dog or the buller ricocheted and hit her instead?
Police Officer Shoots Unarmed Black Woman for Walking Dog


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

I think jackasses like her need to be called out publicly by the officials employing the police. Let’s say the commissioner/chief and mayor hold a town meeting and give her a little public roasting.

“You’re allowed to be upset at the dog’s owner, but don’t tell us how to run our police department. The officer did exactly what we would’ve wanted and he was trained to do, and your choice to make this into a media circus to play up your victimhood is dog shit. We don’t execute someone’s pets because it would please you. Get well soon.”


----------



## FPFC2 (May 10, 2012)

"You could've shot the dogs individually, you could have tased them."
Thats not how this works. Thats not how any of this works


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

She obviously Can’t Understand Normal Thinking.
Don’t walk a puppy in high risk areas.
In my area, we’ve got two Maligators (owned by a civilian) which are confined by an electric fence and he’s not an alpha.
I’m not going to stroll by with my fluffy bait on a leash and test the theory.
Residing in that neighborhood, you’d think she’d know better than to walk a Schnauzer puppy chew toy past a pack of hellbeasts but she obviously suffers from cronic HUAS syndrome, so here we are blaming everyone but the true idiots.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

LGriffin said:


> Can't Understand Normal Thinking.


Ha yup!


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Know one old masscops member that would have gladly shot those animals. And i would have nelped him.

I know there's a lot of animal lovers here , but once you've been attacked by a pitbull, well that's where the love stops.


----------

